

Ask HN:Is there any uncensored search Engine  - Sappai


======
lutusp
> Is there any uncensored search Engine

"Censored"? What do you mean? Can you yell "fire" in a crowded theater? Can
you libel someone and expect no sanctions? Can you upload and download
copyrighted materials? Can you post state secrets? If any answers are "no",
then there are no uncensored websites or search engines.

